# Big News! My Glock is RELIABLE



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I've been reading some new and not so new posts about how their new (insert brand and model here) pistol has this many rounds through it of a specific type or brand of ammo without 

a failure. Well I don't recall reading anything about round counts without failure on a Glock. 

I think that we don't hear about round counts and the reliability of Glock Pistols because it would be boring and repetitious, everyone knows that Glocks just run and run. Call me a fan

boy or whatever, but when I unholster my G19, clean or dirty, regardless of the brand of ammo, I know it is going to work well.

By the way, I'm coming up on 1000 rounds now, SURPRISE! No issues.

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

well, you obviously got one of the abnormal ones. I've never heard of anyone getting that kind of reliability out of a cheap brand like Glock.

Obviously, kidding. Based on their cost, I certainly hope they are reliable. They are not the average Saturday night special. I haven't bought one yet because of that cost, but I'm trying to find one though.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> well, you obviously got one of the abnormal ones. I've never heard of anyone getting that kind of reliability out of a cheap brand like Glock.
> 
> Obviously, kidding. Based on their cost, I certainly hope they are reliable. They are not the average Saturday night special. I haven't bought one yet because of that cost, but I'm trying to find one though.


I bought mine used (a box of ammo maybe) with the case, mags, lock and manual for $386 at a pawn shop. As tough as they are, I wouldn't worry about buying another

used Glock if the price was right.

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have no problem buying the right gun used. I've bought several older Smiths used, and all have been very reliable. Glocks just seem to hold their value pretty well on the used market too, so they just haven't tempted my wallet quite enough yet. It will happen eventually, I'm sure.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Nothing wrong with buying a used gun, many are seldom fired. You just have to know what you are looking for. On a used semi auto it's always a good idea to change the recoil spring as you may not know how many rounds that have been fired through it. Usually if a gun looks pretty beat up on the outside it is a good indication that the owner didn't care about what is happening on the inside either. This does not include normal holster wear. When buying a used gun you may want to stay away from manufacturers who have had a reputation for poor quality or quality control issues. To avoid a protracted argument, I'm not going to mention any names. Maybe that's the reason someone is trying to get rid of it. Also take into consideration whether parts are available especially those which need replacing due to normal wear and tear, mostly springs. Used Glocks are a safe bet as the design hasn't changed that much and parts are available just about everywhere. Other than the receiver (which is considered the firearm) you can get just about everything just by ordering it. You also do not need a degree in mechanical engineering in order to work on them. Same for 1911's. Glock's being reliable? You've got to be kidding me. What would ever make you think that? Only 65% to 75% of the nations law enforcement agencies use them.

Are Glocks my favorite? I have a lot of favorites, each has their good and bad points. However, I seldom go out without a Glock at my side. At one time I swore I'd never buy a "tupperware" gun. I'm convinced now that striker fired pistols are the way to go for personal self defense. Be it a Glock, Springfield, S&W or any other from a reputable manufacturer. "Tupperware guns" are indeed the future from most major firearms manufacturers.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I admire anything that works well; that works as designed and as advertised. Be it a firearm, a car, or a lawnmower it makes no difference in light of this. Glocks are one of those products that not only works exceedingly well but are reliable beyond fault. I can count three incidences of a failure in the last 20 years with 14 Glocks owned over that span of time. Two of these were not the fault of the gun, one I just don't recall what was the cause.

Since last week, I have been carrying my gen3 G19. It is accurate, has never had a failure of any kind, and has probably the best trigger of all of my current Glocks (yes, I have modded the trigger but not to any extremes).

In my current carry stable there are selections from my Glocks, my M&P's, my Kahr's, and a Ruger. All of these are reliable and serve specific purposes. Of these, the Glocks and the M&P's sit at the top of the list, in that order. I am not a fan of DA pistols, but would use the three I own if I had to do so.

There is one more thing about a Glock. It is one of the easiest guns to clean that you can own. And it allows the least amount of burnt powder residue to enter its magazines when compared to a lot of other guns out there.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

IMHO SHTF a Glock is a good friend to have! YMMV:smt1099

GW

I think that I ran out of acronyms.:goofy:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

FYI: There is no "Holy Grail" of handguns...... Glock is not to only reliable handgun........

Pepsi or Coke

Ford or Chevy

HP or Toshiba

Cable or Dish

Etc., or etc.........


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> FYI: There is no "Holy Grail" of handguns...... Glock is not to only reliable handgun........
> 
> Pepsi or Coke
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to raise or lower the status of any guns with my OP. I only pointed out that there are plenty of posts that congratulate the authors about how their guns actually work. My point being that if all of the Glock owners chimed in about how well their guns ran, it would be boring and repetitious. Boring suits me just fine when it comes to a defensive handgun.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

goldwing said:


> I've been reading some new and not so new posts about how their new (insert brand and model here) pistol has this many rounds through it of a specific type or brand of ammo without
> 
> a failure. Well I don't recall reading anything about round counts without failure on a Glock.
> 
> ...


Yeah, my G26 runs like your G19...sooooooooo boring. Lol.


----------

